# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Astoria [Azores, Athena, Caribe, Italia Prima, Volkerfreundschaft, Stockholm]

## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

Because this is a Greek forum and just to end with a myth that exists in all ships postcards collectors of the world...

Does somebody know if Festival ever made official company postcards  portraying their last ship the M/S CARIBE ( prseently Classic International Cruises Athena, ex-Valtur Prima, ex-Itlia Prima,etc)  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Comments are welcome! :Wink:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Dear Friends
> 
> Because this is a Greek forum and just to end with a myth that exists in all ships postcards collectors of the world...
> 
> Does somebody know if Festival ever made official company postcards portraying their last ship the M/S CARIBE ( prseently Classic International Cruises Athena, ex-Valtur Prima, ex-Itlia Prima,etc) 
> 
> Comments are welcome!


Dimas,

I don't have a postcard but if they printed this promotional folder with interior pictures and deck plans there must have been postcards issued.

Best regards
Henry.scan0044.jpg
bf

----------


## olympiacos7

Mias kai to ploio 8a ksekinhsei 7hmeres krouazieres apo to peiraia se kanena 2 mhnakia (http://www.mccruises.gr/index.asp?a_id=163) dwsw merikes plhrofories gia to ploio...

Type: ocean liner   Tonnage: 12,165 GRT   Length: 160.08 m (525 ft 2 in)   Beam: 21.04 m (69 ft 0 in)   Draught: 7.90 m (25 ft 11 in)   Installed power: 2 &#215; 8-cylinder G&#246;taverken diesels
combined 12,000 hp (8,900 kW)   Speed: 17 kn (31.48 km/h)   Capacity: 390 passengers
4700 metric tons deadweight (DWT)
*
Alh8eia 8a einai sumbeblhmeno auto kai to Vision Star sto Nat h ta ellinika swmateia 8a kanoun ta straba matia kai 8a afhsoun ta 2 ploia me ksenh shmaia kai xwris ellhnes na orgwnoun ta ellinika nhsia??*

----------


## olympiacos7

Edw kapoies photos tou ploiou pou se ligo kairo 8a pleei sto aigaio mas,ena pragmatiko istoriko ploio tou 1948.Ena endiaferon link http://www.ssmaritime.com/Stockholm.htm me olh thn istoria tou ploiou pou pragmatika einai foberh...

----------


## Ellinis

Φαίνεται πως θα κάνει τις 7-ημερες κρουαζιέρες. Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί ναυλώσαν αυτό και δεν χρησιμοποιούν το BLUE MONARCH που φαίνεται να μη δουλεύει φέτος...

----------


## olympiacos7

To Blue Monarch einai pros pwlhsh opote na enas logos parapanw na baloun to Athena sta 7hmera to opoio anakainh8hke plhrws to 2004 apo th Festival..

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear friends...

Just to let uou know that she no longer is Madeira falg, but now her homeport is GENOA, Italy...

----------


## olympiacos7

> Dear friends...
> 
> Just to let uou know that she no longer is Madeira falg, but now her homeport is GENOA, Italy...


Thanks a lot my friend for the information,do we know where is the ship at this time?
Isws na einai h arxh auth wste to ploio na epandrw8ei kai me ellinikia plhrwmata entos oligou kairou

----------


## Henry Casciaro

She is in Australian waters at the moment doing a season of cruises marketed by Creative cruising. She will be back in time to start her 7 day cruises ex Piraeus for Med Classic Cruises.

Its incredible when you think that this classic ship which sunk the Andrea Doria so many years ago is still successful and in active service today!
Our Greek friends are lucky to have her based out of Piraeus this coming season doing regular cruises to Egypt. You will have pleanty of opportunities to photograph her! 

Best regards Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Her owners are still Italian? In the past Nina SpA wass her registered owner, but this month it was changed to the Panama-based First Quality Cruises. 

She was chartered back in 2003 to Festival, chartered to Arcalia in 2005, sub-chartered by Arcalia to Vision Cruises, and now to Med Classic. 
She is still managed by Lisbon-based World Cruises, so from what I understand she is still sub-chartered by Arcalia to Med Classic.

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends,

A rare image via her official company postcard  during her 6 months charter to Italian cruise operator Club Valtur as M/V " Valtur Prima". 

I visited her three times by the times she was Italian, and for me it was an unique experience, because I really like her interiors, and her mermaid stern...

She spent the 2007/2008 winter season with weekly calls at Madeira operated  by Spanish cruise operator Vision cruceros, being adverstise to the spanish market as Vision Athena, however her name never changed...only marketing!!!  :Smile:

----------


## starce

This unfortunately is not a real picture, is a photomontage. As for the crew was hired to Valtur SpA which is a tour operator specializing in Italian turistic villages it is obvious that the staff room and entertainment was predominantly Italian. To me that has since changed its name to Athena flying the Portuguese flag. I am not longer be owned NINA.

----------


## olympiacos7

I heard that officers nationality are Ukranian at this moment ,and in a while Greek Officers will take them place,i hope its true.

----------


## olympiacos7

Tελικα το πλοιο θα πραγματοποιησει τη πρωτη 7ημερη κρουαζιερα του  στις 15 μαιου,αλλα οπως εχω ακουσει κ ξερω οτι αυτη τη στιγμη και για το διαστημα που θα εκτελει 7ημερα στα ελληνικα νησια με αφετηρια και τερματισμο το λιμανι του πειραια οι αξιωματικοι του θα ειναι ουκρανοι πορτογαλοι και καποιοι ελληνες,αραγε θα το επιτρεψουν αυτο τα σωματεια?

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Her owners are still Italian? In the past Nina SpA wass her registered owner, but this month it was changed to the Panama-based First Quality Cruises. 
> 
> She was chartered back in 2003 to Festival, chartered to Arcalia in 2005, sub-chartered by Arcalia to Vision Cruises, and now to Med Classic. 
> She is still managed by Lisbon-based World Cruises, so from what I understand she is still sub-chartered by Arcalia to Med Classic.


Aris have just read in another forum that Athena will no longer operate for MCC ! She has been chartered to Phoenix Reisen as replacement for Alexander Von Humboldt. See attached picture.

What a mess MCC are in. All they seem to have left is the Arion and she is berthed at Piraeus and has'nt sailed yet. With Louis having started their programme on schedule with Aquamarine and Cristal, I think MCC better do something quickly or they might as well close down! Golden Star is also in difficulties as they are in association with MCC.

Athena in phoenix reisen livery.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

My apologies have just realised that the Arion did sail yesterday for Alexandria so she is obviously operating the 7 day cruises for MCC as advertised in their website. It will be interesting to see if they keep her on this itinerary or replace her with a larger ship now that Athena has gone. Cheers Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Lets see if the Vision Star is going to return in May from the charter to Quail Cruises. If yes, I guess that she is going to replace Arion once back in MCC hands.

----------


## starce

The Vision Star renamed GEMINI chartered to Quail Cruise

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι αφού η ναύλωση στη ΜCC έμεινε στα χαρτιά, το βαπόρι το ναυλωσε από τώρα μέχρι το Νοέμβρη η γερμανική Phoenix Reisen. Μετά θα πάει στην Αυστραλία για τη σεζόν ως το 3 του 2010.

----------


## Naias II

*Λίγο έξω από το Πειραιά στις 15-11-2009*
Αφιερωμένη στους Ellinis και mastrokostas

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The cruise ship *ATHENA* on YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XurEjVIAmpw
and
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueLuX...eature=related

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το SHIPPAX INFORMATION γιά τα παλαιότερα ηλικιακά κρουαζιερόπλοια στον κόσμο,το πλοίο κατασκευής 1948 είναι στη 2η θέση με πρώτο το SEA CLOUD (1931).

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends
FRIDTJOF NANSEN.JPG
Enjoy this rare B & W official postcard of the M/S MS _Fridtjof Nansen_ when she acted as a floating accomodation ship!

She became later the ITALIA PRIMA and ATHENA as we all know...

Kind regards

Dimas / Ship's Agent

----------


## Giannis G.

Στην Ρωσικη Royal Caravella Cruises φαίνεται να περνάει το πλοίο και με κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο. Επίσης το πλοίο θα προσεγγίσει σχεδόν όλα τα Ελληνικά νησιά

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Εφτάχυχο είναι κ αφού "καθάρισε" στα νειάτα του το ΑΝDREA DORIA , συνεχίζει ακάθεκτο 65 χρονών πιά.
Φτου φτου να μην το ματιάσω!

----------


## lostromos

Έχει κανένα website αυτή η Caravella Cruises? Δε μπορώ να βρώ.
Τί κανει το πλοίο τώρα?

----------


## Giannis G.

Οπως μου είπαν από την Royal Caravella η ναυλωση χαλασε.. πλοιοκτήτρια του πλοίου είναι η Portuscale Cruises, το πλοίο έχει μετονομαστεί σε Azores, και έχει πάρει τα χρώματα της Portuscale. Αυτή την στιγμή βρίσκεται στην Μασσαλία.

----------


## lostromos

Δηλ. όλα τα πλοία της CIC ανήκουν τώρα σ' αυτή τη Portuscale? 
Τί είναι? Πορτογάλοι ή, η οικογένεια με άλλο όνομα εταιρείας?

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι μια νεοσύστατη εταιρία ενός Πορτογάλου επιχειρηματία. Πήρε όλα τα πλοία της Αrcalia εκτός από το Δάφνη που παραμένει στη Σούδα.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου όπως ήταν στα νιάτα του:

D16_stockholm_anchored_4.jpg D17_stockholm_2.jpg
πηγή

Το πλοίο όταν ναυπηγήθηκε ως STOCKHOLM ήταν το πρώτο μεταπολεμικό νεότευκτο υπερωκεάνειο. Όλες του οι καμπίνες, τόσο των 395 επιβατών όσο και των 220 μελών του πληρώματος, ήταν εξωτερικές. Οι ντήζελ Gotavarken το κινούσαν στους 19 κόμβους, με μέγιστη ταχύτητα τους 20,3 και επέτρεπαν το διάπλου του Ατλαντικού από το Gothenburg στη Νεα Υόρκη σε 8 ημέρες. Όμως το καράβι δεν ήταν καλοτάξιδο και παρότι προσθέσαν 3.000 τόνους έρμα για να περιορίσουν το μποτζάρισμα, δεν τα κατάφεραν. Σίγουρα το πρόβλημα θα βελτιώθηκε το 1955 όταν τοποθετήθηκαν stabilizers.

Αν και είχε σχεδιαστεί για μικτή χρήση επιβατηγού και φορτηγού, τον Ιανουάριο του 1951 έκανε μια πρώτη σειρά από κρουαζιέρες στο Κανάρια νησιά και την Καραϊβική. Όμως η SwedishAmericaLine είχε πλέον ως στόχο την άναπτυξη της στην κρουαζιέρα και σύντομα το μικρό πλοίο δεν την εξυπηρετούσε. Το 1957 προτάθηκε να μεταφερθεί σε μια Δανέζικη θυγατρική αλλά τελικά πουλήθηκε στην Ανατολική Γερμανία το 1959. 

Στα 65 του χρόνια που ταξιδεύει ήταν πάντα βαμμένο λευκό. Τώρα όπως βλέπουμε εδώ, φωράει για πρώτη φορά μαύρη φορεσιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nα μην ξεχνάμε την σύγκρουση με το ANDREA DORIA που είχε σαν συνέπεια την απώλεια του ιταλικού Y/K ενώ το σουηδικό καράβι,ποιός το περίμενε,ζει κ βασιλεύει σε βαθειά γεράματα.
Όσο γιά την μαύρη φορεσιά,νομίζω ότι του πάει.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Azores berthed at Lisbon after her refit in Marseille. Apparently her first two cruises with Ambiente Cruises of Germany have been cancelled due to poor loads but it is hoped she will continue with the rest of her programme until November. She looks great in the new colours of Portuscale as it gives her a more traditional look.

Henry

----------


## Ellinis

To πλοίο εξασφάλισε μια μακροχρόνια ναύλωση για τη Cruise & Maritime Voyages (που έχει και το "δικό μας" MARCO POLO) και θα κάνει με τα νέα σινιάλα κρουαζιέρες από την Αγγλία ξεκινώντας το 2015.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To πλοίο εξασφάλισε μια μακροχρόνια ναύλωση για τη Cruise & Maritime Voyages (που έχει και το "δικό μας" MARCO POLO) και θα κάνει με τα νέα σινιάλα κρουαζιέρες από την Αγγλία ξεκινώντας το 2015.


Με τα νέα σινιάλα που μας είπε ο Ellinis, μόλις πριν δύο ημέρες (Σάββατο 7/3ου) στην Νορβηγία.

ShipSpotting.com

© roar jensen

Τι να πει κανείς..... Απίστευτο πλοίο, απίστευτη ιστορία, απίστευτα "κουράγια"..........

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν ATHENA στις 19-10-2009 στη Σαντορίνη, φωτογραφημένο από το φίλο μου Θανάση.

ATHENA 01 19-10-2009.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

'Ενα πλοίο που δεν λέει να πεθάνει κ που"έστειλε"πριν την ώρα του το ANDREA DORIA.

----------


## manolis2

https://youtu.be/yXVO1TFKOs4

http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/%C...B9%CE%AC-video

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Azores έφτασε σήμερα το πρωί στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας. Ξέρει κανείς το λόγο????

----------


## despo

Βλέποντας την ιστοσελίδα της ναυλώτριας εταιρείας που αναφέρει πιο πάνω ο φίλος Ellinis, λέει οτι το πλοία θα μετονομαστεί σε Αστορια και η νέα περίοδος για κρουαζιερες ξεκινάει τον Μάρτιο. Οπότε λογικά θα πρεπει να ήρθε για επισκευές και σίγουρα αυτό ειναι καλό σημάδι για να δουλέψουν τα σχεδον εγκαταλελειμμένα ναυπηγεία μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι όπως μας κατάντησαν φίλε despo, το μόνο που δουλεύει είναι ..........οι εκλογές και αυτοί που τις κάνουν για να δουλεύουν εμάς.  :Uncomfortableness:  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## leo85

Το Αζόρες στα Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας στις 6-10-2015.

AZORES 6-10-2015.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια πόζα του πλοίου στον Πειραιά όταν ταξίδευε για την Ανατολική Γερμανία με όνομα που μεταφράζεται "Φιλία των Λαών". Αριστερά βλέπουμε και ακτοπλοϊκά της εποχής όπως το ΆΝΔΡΟΣ και το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ και δεξιά το ΤΕΤΗ και λίγο από ένα τούρκικο.

VOLKER.jpg
πηγή

----------


## pantelis2009

To AZORES όσο μπορούσε να φανεί στις 12-10-2015 φωτογραφημένο από το Μπατσί-Σαλαμίνας στην Ελευσίνα που βρίσκεται. 

ATHENA-03-12-10-2015.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aκόμα εκεί είναι.Λέτε να έμπλεξε;
 Στο ναυπηγείο άκρα του τάφου σιωπή... :Apologetic:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το είδα κι εγώ το πλοίο το περασμένο Σάββατο που πέρασα από την Ελευσίνα, πλαγιοδετημένο στην ίδια θέση και χωρίς κάποια ευδιάκριτη αλλαγή (χρώματα, όνομα). Λογικά δεν πρέπει να μας παραξενεύει (τουλάχιστον ακόμα) η συνεχιζόμενη παρoυσία του στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας, από την στιγμή μάλιστα που ο φίλος despo μας έχει ενημερώσει ότι :




> Βλέποντας την ιστοσελίδα της ναυλώτριας εταιρείας που αναφέρει πιο πάνω ο φίλος Ellinis, λέει οτι το πλοία θα μετονομαστεί σε Αστορια και η νέα περίοδος για κρουαζιερες ξεκινάει τον Μάρτιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το είδα κι εγώ το πλοίο το περασμένο Σάββατο που πέρασα από την Ελευσίνα, πλαγιοδετημένο στην ίδια θέση και χωρίς κάποια ευδιάκριτη αλλαγή (χρώματα, όνομα). Λογικά δεν πρέπει να μας παραξενεύει (τουλάχιστον ακόμα) η συνεχιζόμενη παρoυσία του στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας, από την στιγμή μάλιστα που ο φίλος despo μας έχει ενημερώσει ότι :


Πέρασα Κυριακή επί τούτου,ήταν στη δεξαμενή ακόμα όπως στην φωτό του Παντελή.

----------


## nikos.man

Τυχαία μπήκα στο site της _Rivages Du Monde_  για να δω μήπως είχε φωτογραφίες από την ναύλωση του Louis Aura και έπεσα πάνω σ'αυτό http://www.rivagesdumonde.fr/nos-cro...tin%C3%A9raire.Παραθέτω την αγγλική μετάφραση από το google translate καθώς η ελληνική δεν βγάζει νόημα.
*Norway, the North Cape fjords aboard the M / S Astoria This coastal cruise is a way to the North Cape ! Fjords among the longest an d most spectacular in the world , islands, a rugged coastline , vast forests , breathtaking walls dotted with waterfalls, blue glaciers capped ... Nature is everywhere sovereign and explore beautifully by the sea where you ringside seat to admire the beautiful scenery . Larger fjords, including the famous Geiranger, fishing villages of the Lofoten Islands, North Cape midnight sun in Troms&#248; , the gateway to the Arctic Ocean renowned for its Art Nouveau architecture ... The magic of the great North is incomparable !
*Μήπως ναυλώθηκε από αυτήν;Αναφέρει ημερομηνία έναρξης 28 Ιουνίου 2016.*

*

----------


## despo

Αν πας στην γαλλική (αυθεντική λογικά) έκδοση, θα βρείς όλες τις κρουαζιέρες του πλοίου. Βέβαια θα δούμε οτι τώρα γράφει έναρξη στις 11/5, γεγονός που δικαιολογεί και την όποια 'απραξία' που μέχρι στιγμής υπάρχει στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έχει γυρίσει με την πλώρη προς την στεριά, στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας βέβαια όπου συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται. Κατά τα άλλα, τίποτα το .....οφθαλμοφανές. Καμμία αλλαγή ούτε σε χρώματα, ούτε σε σινιάλα, ούτε στο όνομα.

IMG_0146.jpg__IMG_0165.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 24/02/2016_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο έχει γυρίσει με την πλώρη προς την στεριά, στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας βέβαια όπου συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται. Κατά τα άλλα, τίποτα το .....οφθαλμοφανές. Καμμία αλλαγή ούτε σε χρώματα, ούτε σε σινιάλα, ούτε στο όνομα.
> 
> IMG_0146.jpg__IMG_0165.jpg
> _Ελευσίνα - 24/02/2016_


To ΑΝDREA DORIA στον πάτο του Ατλαντικού κ το αειθαλές STOCKHOLM συνεχίζει ακόμα... :Surprised: 
Αν κ ριζικά ανακατασκευασμένο,κοιτώντας το κατάπλωρα,αποκαλύπτονται οι παλιές καταβολές του πλοίου.

Κάποτε στο σημείο της φωτογράφισης εμφανιζόταν σε χρόνο DT τζιπάκι με σεκιούριτυ του ναυπηγείου γιά τον σχετικό έλεγχο.

----------


## pantelis2009

To πλοίο στο AIS του πλέον εμφανίζεται σαν Astoria.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν Astoria έφυγε σήμερα και αυτή τη ώρα είναι ανοικτά από την Ύδρα με 14 μίλια και προορισμό όπως λέει στο AIS του Valletta. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.
Οι mont παρακαλώ να αλλάξουν και το όνομα.

ATHENA-05-10-03-2016.jpg
Εδώ σήμερα το πρωί στις 09,30 π.μ κατά την αναχώρηση του. Οι συνθήκες δεν ήταν ....ευνοϊκές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σαν Astoria έφυγε σήμερα και αυτή τη ώρα είναι ανοικτά από την Ύδρα με 14 μίλια και προορισμό όπως λέει στο AIS του Valletta. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.
> Οι mont παρακαλώ να αλλάξουν και το όνομα.
> 
> ATHENA-05-10-03-2016.jpg
> Εδώ σήμερα το πρωί στις 09,30 π.μ κατά την αναχώρηση του. Οι συνθήκες δεν ήταν ....ευνοϊκές.


Άρα στην Ελευσίνα ήταν απλώς δεμένο γιά τον χειμώνα αφού στην Βαλέττα πάει γιά δεξαμενή φαίνεται.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού έκανε πετρέλευση στη Valletta  αναχώρησε και όπως λέει το AIS του, ο νέος του προορισμός είναι το AVONMOUTH στα ΝΔ της Αγγλίας όπου θα φτάσει στις 18/03/2016 στις 14.00 UTC.

----------


## dionisos

Εφθασε στο AVONMOUTH.

----------


## dionisos

Αναχωρησε απο AVONMOUTH με προορισμο το BELFAST και αφιξη αυριο το πρωι στις 05.30 GMT.

----------


## alkeos

PA160054.jpg Το Astoria κατά τον κατάπλου του σήμερα τα χαράματα στη Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ATHENA a.jpgATHENA.jpg ATHENA

Το αειθαλές πρώην STOCKHOLM στις 2-9-08.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως _ITALIA I_ στη Γένοβα τον Οκτώβριο του _1989_ από _το shipspotting_.




> Σύμφωνα με το SHIPPAX INFORMATION γιά τα  παλαιότερα ηλικιακά κρουαζιερόπλοια στον κόσμο,το πλοίο κατασκευής 1948  είναι στη 2η θέση με πρώτο το SEA CLOUD (1931).


Oυσιαστικά στην πρώτη θέση είναι ως παλαιότερο ηλικιακά, από την στιγμή που το _SEA CLOUD_ είναι μεν κρουαζιερόπλοιο αλλά "άλλου τύπου".

----------


## despo

Καλό θα είναι οι διαχειριστές να αλλάξουν το όνομα του πλοίου, αφου εδω και περισσότερο απο ένα χρόνο ονομάζεται Astoria, ναυλωμένο απο την Cruise & Maritime Voyages.

----------


## Ellinis

H Cruise & Maritime ανακοίνωσε οτι δεν θα ανανεώσει το συμβόλαιο ναύλωσης του πλοίου που θα ολοκληρώσει την πενταετή απασχόληση του υπό τα χρώματα της εταιρίας τον προσεχή Οκτώβριο. Άραγε θα πετύχει το 72-χρόνο πλοίο να βρει κάποια εργασία; 
Στο μεταξύ ας δούμε _εδώ_ μερικές εντυπωσιακές σκηνές όταν βρέθηκε σε κακοκαιρία ανοικτά του Καναδά.

----------


## Ellinis

Μετά την πτώχευση της CMV το πλοίο είχε ρυμουλκηθεί πέρσι το Νοέμβρη στο Ρότερνταμ όπου παραμένει παροπλισμένο. Όμως πριν τρεις μήνες πουλήθηκε από την πορτογαλική τράπεζα στην οποία ανήκε μετά την πτώχευση της Portuscale, στον αμερικανικό όμιλο που πήρε και το FUNCHAL. Το πλάνο τους είναι να ανακαινησθεί στη Λισαβώνα για να κάνει κρουαζιέρες από εκεί προς τις Αζόρες. 

Μέχρι τότε να το δούμε δεμένο στο Ρότερνταμ όπως το φωτογράφησε τον περασμένο Μάιο ο φίλος Hans Hoffmann

Astoria ex Stockholm 26apr2021 laid up Rotterdam (c)-H. Hoffmann_DSC8116.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μετά την πτώχευση της CMV το πλοίο είχε ρυμουλκηθεί πέρσι το Νοέμβρη στο Ρότερνταμ όπου παραμένει παροπλισμένο. Όμως πριν τρεις μήνες πουλήθηκε από την πορτογαλική τράπεζα στην οποία ανήκε μετά την πτώχευση της Portuscale, στον αμερικανικό όμιλο που πήρε και το FUNCHAL. Το πλάνο τους είναι να ανακαινησθεί στη Λισαβώνα για να κάνει κρουαζιέρες από εκεί προς τις Αζόρες. 
> 
> Μέχρι τότε να το δούμε δεμένο στο Ρότερνταμ όπως το φωτογράφησε τον περασμένο Μάιο ο φίλος Hans Hoffmann
> 
> Astoria ex Stockholm 26apr2021 laid up Rotterdam (c)-H. Hoffmann_DSC8116.jpg


Eπτάψυχο το βαπόρι!!! Όταν έφυγαν βαπορια κ βαπόρια!

----------

